# Sept update



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Right, about 9 weeks before contest now. 194lbs this morning. Still got ton of work to do, but feel good that most things are moving in the right direction again after a few crappy weeks.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

9 weeks out? looking awesome mate  spesh your delts! BOOM DELTS!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Russ - actually had been worried that delts were beginning to lag a bit.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

looking good, your quads are awesome


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Thanks Russ - actually had been worried that delts were beginning to lag a bit.


seperation cuts look yummmy (im not coming onto you).... ok i am abit :laugh:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

russforever said:


> seperation cuts look yummmy (im not coming onto you).... ok i am abit :laugh:


What ever does it for ya...I won't judge:laugh:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wondered how you'd been getting on mate! Glad to see you on it!! How's the back work been going? Fingers crossed for your comp dude, which show is it?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Will be Stars of Tomorrow on 14th Nov. Making progress on the back, but am impatient and still not to the level where I'd like it to be. But continuing with the deadlifts, pullups and stuff so will get there in the end.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Wtf ???


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a few more (again back is weakest area but just plugging away at it)


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking crash hot mate... great all over condition and you seem pretty dry for 9 weeks out already, tan will bring it all out well... is it just me or does the right side of your back seem to lag the left or is that the way you are posing... (not meaning to criticise mate)...


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

No mate - I've noticed that too (am incorporating more unilateral movements in my back workouts - not sure much can be achieved in only 9 weeks, but hopefully problems can be fixed in a few months)


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

looking great mate, well done!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking good mate and i'll be at the stars


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Looking good mate and i'll be at the stars


Watching with me eating doughnuts or back stage pumping up?!

Looking good mate, great place to start your prep that lean.

GP I think it might be the light and shadows mate


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Watching with me eating doughnuts or back stage pumping up?!
> 
> Looking good mate, great place to start your prep that lean.
> 
> GP I think it might be the light and shadows mate


Thanks  You had to mention doughnuts :cursing: My treat for the day is to mix some lowfat greek plain yoghurt into my chicken brest.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Watching with me eating doughnuts or back stage pumping up?!
> 
> Looking good mate, great place to start your prep that lean.
> 
> GP I think it might be the light and shadows mate


Looking at the pics again you could be right mate, lighten them up (messing with my screen brightness/contrast and it looks better... sorry Nat... :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking brilliant mate. Seperation in the quads are good.

Look forward to seeing progress up to the show, very lean already!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all - no gym today, just 40 mins cardio already done and really low carb day to look forward too.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What do you have to eat on a low carb day then?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Well breakfast was kind of weird but tasted good - 250g of raw wild salmon (just lazy & can't be bothered to cook in the morning) - whey shake at 10 - lunch now are 2 chicken breasts mixed with spinach & olive oil - same again at 4 - then usually white fish or turkey minced (haven't made up my mind yet) with blanced brocoli with chili, garlic, lime and ginger.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Raw Salmon, YUK!!! lol.

Glad things are going well


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Raw Salmon, YUK!!! lol.
> 
> Glad things are going well


Not the weirdest thing I've eaten, when bulking last time, got into offal since its cheap and some of its quite low in fat (stuffed hearts are really nice  )


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Not the weirdest thing I've eaten, when bulking last time, got into offal since its cheap and some of its quite low in fat (stuffed hearts are really nice  )


Oh god thats made me feel sick, Your discussting! lol.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Oh god thats made me feel sick, Your discussting! lol.


Disgusting...probably  , creative with my protein...probably too  . Anyways its deadlifts today so I might be the one feeling a bit quesy today :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Disgusting...probably  , creative with my protein...probably too  . Anyways its deadlifts today so I might be the one feeling a bit quesy today :thumb:


Ha ha. Good that you mix it up mate and its clearly working, i just dont have to stomach for stuff like that. I gip at eating turkey mince lol.

Outline your back workout when your done please mate, be interesting to see as i know you said your back is your weak point......


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Looking good,what classare you planning to do?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha. Good that you mix it up mate and its clearly working, i just dont have to stomach for stuff like that. I gip at eating turkey mince lol.
> 
> Outline your back workout when your done please mate, be interesting to see as i know you said your back is your weak point......


Workout yesterday

Deadlifts: 6 sets, rep range 12-6, going from 60kg-200kg

Weighted Pullups with 15kg around waist: 4 sets, reps 8-12

Hammer Rows: 4 sets, reps 8-12, from 40kg-80kg per side

T-Bar Rows: 4 sets, reps 8-12 from 50-125 kg

Narrow Grip Pulldowns, 4 sets, reps 8-12, from 70-105kg

Finish off with 3 sets of rope pulldowns for reps



blackbeard said:


> Looking good,what classare you planning to do?


Thanks mate - aiming for the Under 90kg Intermediates


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Workout yesterday
> 
> Deadlifts: 6 sets, rep range 12-6, going from 60kg-200kg
> 
> ...


wow, long workout!! I dont think i would manage 6 sets of heavy deads lol.

I have back and biceps tonight and will do something like:

Dead - 5 x 5

Lat pulldown or chins (struggle to do ANY chins lol) - 3 x 6 - 10

Seated row - 3 x 6 - 10

EZ bar curls 3 x 6 - 10

Machine curls, slow declines concentrating on maximum contraction - 3 - 8 - 12

done.

Looks nothing compared to your workout......


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Workout yesterday
> 
> Deadlifts: 6 sets, rep range 12-6, going from 60kg-200kg
> 
> ...


I had that show earmarked same class,my wife and i are trying for another baby at the moment,so she's banished me from taking gear until i've done the deed.who knows if it happens this month i might be able to whip myself into shape and see you there.No gear no show though,i can't put myself through that diet natty.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice workout Nat... love a brutal back workout...


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> wow, long workout!! I dont think i would manage 6 sets of heavy deads lol.
> 
> I have back and biceps tonight and will do something like:
> 
> ...


Well sometimes I do do a bit less, sometimes have two back workouts a week since its a big area - try and put some variety in the stop my training from getting stale.



blackbeard said:


> I had that show earmarked same class,my wife and i are trying for another baby at the moment,so she's banished me from taking gear until i've done the deed.who knows if it happens this month i might be able to whip myself into shape and see you there.No gear no show though,i can't put myself through that diet natty.


No ways I could face it natural. But good luck with the family stuff and if timing works out, see you in Nov.



Greyphantom said:


> Nice workout Nat... love a brutal back workout...


Thanks mate, feeling it today :thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Think, after a lot of practice, I'm managing to pose my back ok-ish now. Photo highlights though the work I still need to do, especially on the triceps.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Posing looks alot better mate. I think you just need more thickness on the back and it will make the world of difference to your physique. Triceps, hard to tell from the pic but overall looking good. Keep hammering away!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Sheesh you look amazing (I never thought I'd say that to a guy lol).

Honestly well done, you seem to have nailed it with well proportioned muscles.

Good luck.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

lookin good m8 would love to be that lean @ 9 weeks out your gonna be peeled :thumbup1:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all



kieren1234 said:


> Posing looks alot better mate. I think you just need more thickness on the back and it will make the world of difference to your physique. Triceps, hard to tell from the pic but overall looking good. Keep hammering away!


Yeah - that's all that needs to be done - it'll take time but I'll get there (tris/bis this afternoon...hopefully now elbow problems).


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate that is fantastic... looks much better and good lighting too... :thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Greyphantom said:


> Mate that is fantastic... looks much better and good lighting too... :thumb:


Thanks mate - like the lighting too...don't suppose they might stage the contest in my living room


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Great arm workout yesterday - again no elbow probs. Someone was doing some filming too (think I saw her when Robby Anchant was doing part of his DVD at Muscleworks); filmed me doing seated dumbell curls then wandered off before I could ask her what it was for (??) oh well.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lets hope she wasnt filming for a gay chat line lol, your quads are veryy good mate, your not gonna have a prob bein ripped, pretty well cut already


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Mjc1 said:


> Lets hope she wasnt filming for a gay chat line lol, your quads are veryy good mate, your not gonna have a prob bein ripped, pretty well cut already


Well think she knows Sav the gym owner, so unless he's moved into a really different area of business without telling anyone, shouldn't be much to worry about

btw. thanks mate - will be killing the quads this afternoon


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hows things mate??

Was just looking at the amazing pics on bodybuilding.com (the woman) and come across your profile on there you big photo whore!! lol.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking tip-top mate, I look forward to seeing your final condition if you're like this already!!!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> hows things mate??
> 
> Was just looking at the amazing pics on bodybuilding.com (the woman) and come across your profile on there you big photo whore!! lol.


Lol. - yeah doing ok - weights going up a bit though (198 this morning ??) - cardio done for another day, + think I'll be making triceps and traps me areas to improve after the show.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Lol. - yeah doing ok - weights going up a bit though (198 this morning ??) - cardio done for another day, + think I'll be making triceps and traps me areas to improve after the show.


Good lad. Yeah i think bringing these up will complete your physique in terms of lagging bodyparts along with back which i know you are concentrating on.

Glad things are going well. How long untill the comp now??


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Christ - about 7 weeks (going quick)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Christ - about 7 weeks (going quick)


Bags of time mate, your in amazing condition already. I would be worried about coming in too quickly if anythign?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks mate - think its finding the right pace is the hardest thing (am I losing to quickly/not enough/stubborn areas like lower back that hang onto fat longer than the abs etc.)


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking awesome, great quads :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> thanks mate - think its finding the right pace is the hardest thing (am I losing to quickly/not enough/stubborn areas like lower back that hang onto fat longer than the abs etc.)


your the only one that knows your body mate so only you will be able to tell. Better to come in early than late and then not sure if you could possibly maintain up untill the comp but i know its hard to maintain very low bodyfat levels......

do you mind saying what your doing gear wise for the cut?? Pm if you wanted....


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

tom0311 said:


> Looking awesome, great quads :thumb:


thanks



kieren1234 said:


> your the only one that knows your body mate so only you will be able to tell. Better to come in early than late and then not sure if you could possibly maintain up untill the comp but i know its hard to maintain very low bodyfat levels......
> 
> do you mind saying what your doing gear wise for the cut?? Pm if you wanted....


yeah - no worries. Just coming off a plain old deca/test cycle (happy with it since got no bloat at all) and will be switching to test-prop and winny + plus cycling some clen in there too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> thanks
> 
> yeah - no worries. Just coming off a plain old deca/test cycle (happy with it since got no bloat at all) and will be switching to test-prop and winny + plus cycling some clen in there too.


Nice and simple then, good stuff. you training today??

I have back but really cant be bothered with deads today


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Did delts and traps today - quads/calves tomorrow if things go to plan.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Nice and simple then, good stuff. you training today??
> 
> I have back but really cant be bothered with deads today


GET THEM DONE YOU SLACKER! (Sorry didn't mean to shout)! :lol:

Looking good nathrakh. Hopefully you'll be where you wanna be within 7 week and good to go mate! :thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

snakebulge said:


> GET THEM DONE YOU SLACKER! (Sorry didn't mean to shout)! :lol:
> 
> Looking good nathrakh. Hopefully you'll be where you wanna be within 7 week and good to go mate! :thumb:


That's telling him

Thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> GET THEM DONE YOU SLACKER! (Sorry didn't mean to shout)! :lol:
> 
> Looking good nathrakh. Hopefully you'll be where you wanna be within 7 week and good to go mate! :thumb:


Ok but i aint going over 60kg today... lol.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Ok but i aint going over 60kg today... lol.


HARDCORE :rockon: :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ok but i aint going over 60kg today... lol.


I'm sure Nathrakh will back me up on this one (seeing as we've taken over his thread)...............

.........PU$$Y!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

great work mate :thumb: , all the hard work is paying off, keep the positive thinking going and look forward to seeing the comp condition


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit personal best on military press yesterday (130kg for 7 - not really training 6reps or below at the moment)...plus really feeling the heavy shrugs from yesterday. Btw. just wondering what sort of rep-range do others do with shrug work - trying moderate to high at the moment (8-20) see if that'll get them growing a bit.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

military press 130kg for 7?! if thats standing and strict then thats pretty incredible!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

No seated military - think if I tried 130 standing I'd get the mother of all hernias


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done on the PB mate!! Great going!! Was this with bar or on a smith machine?

Hows the condition coming along?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nathrakh said:


> No seated military - think if I tried 130 standing I'd get the mother of all hernias


And trust me mate you DO NOT want one of those...

Great work on the pb mate... well done... how you feeling in general re the prep all on target?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Well done on the PB mate!! Great going!! Was this with bar or on a smith machine?
> 
> Hows the condition coming along?


That was with a smith (free bar one was in use)



Greyphantom said:


> And trust me mate you DO NOT want one of those...
> 
> Great work on the pb mate... well done... how you feeling in general re the prep all on target?


Truthfully would be lying if a bit of me wasn't worried about my condition (1. I can always see what's wrong or to be done, rather than notice the progress & 2. This is kind of new to me so working without any past reference). However won't let these hang-ups stop me and still feeling pretty good (not too much of a foul temper  ) despite the low carbs.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> That was with a smith (free bar one was in use)
> 
> Truthfully would be lying if a bit of me wasn't worried about my condition (1. I can always see what's wrong or to be done, rather than notice the progress & 2. This is kind of new to me so working without any past reference). However won't let these hang-ups stop me and still feeling pretty good (not too much of a foul temper  ) despite the low carbs.


Good going mate, think im up to around 90 on smiths but going to give 100 a shot next week for reps. Doubt ill be catching you anytime soon though lol.

Trial and error mate, the chances of you getting this perfect for your first comp are very slim in my opinion but you learn from that and make changes for next time..... This is why i cut once a year now even though i wont be big enough to comkpete for a few years, just to understand it all and what works for me.......


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Good going mate, think im up to around 90 on smiths but going to give 100 a shot next week for reps. Doubt ill be catching you anytime soon though lol.
> 
> Trial and error mate, the chances of you getting this perfect for your first comp are very slim in my opinion but you learn from that and make changes for next time..... This is why i cut once a year now even though i wont be big enough to comkpete for a few years, just to understand it all and what works for me.......


Totally agree. Most of the time logical bits of my brain say the same thing, just every now and then the neurotic parts take over.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Totally agree. Most of the time logical bits of my brain say the same thing, just every now and then the neurotic parts take over.


Just do what your doing mate and see what happens, thats all you can ask...... Are you getting prepped by anyone or is this all on your own?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope - just on my own.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Nope - just on my own.


Ah right ok. Well you look to be doing ok, so head down, cut the negative sh1t right out and nail it!!!!!!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Ah right ok. Well you look to be doing ok, so head down, cut the negative sh1t right out and nail it!!!!!!


Will do


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

You look fantastic mate, great physique :thumb:

No **** :innocent:


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Hit personal best on military press yesterday (130kg for 7 - not really training 6reps or below at the moment)...plus really feeling the heavy shrugs from yesterday. Btw. just wondering what sort of rep-range do others do with shrug work - trying moderate to high at the moment (8-20) see if that'll get them growing a bit.


You're best sticking with moderate to high and going for a slow and full range of motion,my traps are naturally big,too big i think so people are always asking me how to train them.These same people always try to shrug obscenely heavy weights in short jerking movements so much so that they're not actually shrugging at all.So,shrug heavy weights for moderate reps but a weight you can shrug for a full range of motion.A brief pause at the top peak contraction helps me also.Best of luck with your prep.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

After 45 mins of brain-dead cardio weighing 191.4lbs so going in the right direction. Arms done later at midday - went ok (quite strong on dips, dumbell & hammer curls so generally good).


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

As said mate - you learn from your mistakes but doing a mighty fine job so far! Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

When are the next pics up mate?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks all - try to get some up end of this week.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a good back/cardio session yesterday (although treadmill kept on giving me static shocks). Intercostals coming through clearer now to so know I'm moving in the right direction.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Last few days going ok - good chest session - hit 65kg on incline dumbell press (still sh!t at barbell press though) - arms ok too yesterday - and kind of just zoning out with cardio. Hopefully few new photos Fri or Sat.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Last few days going ok - good chest session - hit 65kg on incline dumbell press (still sh!t at barbell press though) - arms ok too yesterday - and kind of just zoning out with cardio. Hopefully few new photos Fri or Sat.


65 on incline press with Db's - EXCELLENT!!!

glad things are going good and looking forward to the pics. When are you competing again and at what show??

Sorry my memory is sh1t and too lazy to try to find the answer:thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> 65 on incline press with Db's - EXCELLENT!!!
> 
> glad things are going good and looking forward to the pics. When are you competing again and at what show??
> 
> Sorry my memory is sh1t and too lazy to try to find the answer:thumb:


No worries - Nov 14th - Stars of Tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> No worries - Nov 14th - Stars of Tomorrow


Wow, ages away yet!!! Condition should be peeled by then judging on the last pics.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks mate - getting there.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Where's the show being held buddy. I could look online but am just being lazy! Might see if i can get there.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

"1.14/11: STARS OF TOMORROW & LONDON CLASSIC

Qualifier for British 2011

Beck Theatre, Grange Road, Hayes, UB3 2UE"


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

This morning 89.1 kg (196lbs) will aim for 86-87kg for the show - also trying out the tan I'll be using for the show (like it since the pro-tan I tried before made me itchy for some reason)


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent progress buddy! Stick with it! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look great mate. Still seem to have some to come off lower abdoman but sure you have plenty of time. The tan makes the world of difference.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all



kieren1234 said:


> Look great mate. Still seem to have some to come off lower abdoman but sure you have plenty of time. The tan makes the world of difference.


Yeah lower abs and back are always the last areas to lean down for me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Yeah lower abs and back are always the last areas to lean down for me.


Cool. At least you know how your body works.

Will you be doing a water manipulation and carb up for the show, whats it going to be like if so?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Cool. At least you know how your body works.
> 
> Will you be doing a water manipulation and carb up for the show, whats it going to be like if so?


Yeah - will be but haven't worked out an exact schedule yet. Will have to dig out a plan Adam (BritBB) did for me a few years back.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Yeah - will be but haven't worked out an exact schedule yet. Will have to dig out a plan Adam (BritBB) did for me a few years back.


Good that you have tried it before then (the protocol Adam gave you) so you know how it will go. See so many people that go through sooooo much effort to cut for a comp then mess it up with the water manip and carb up.

Im years from competing but i have done water manip and carbing up the last two times i cut so i know for future what to expect and how it goes for me.

Really loking forward to the comp pics mate!!!

Whats the plans post comp?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Good that you have tried it before then (the protocol Adam gave you) so you know how it will go. See so many people that go through sooooo much effort to cut for a comp then mess it up with the water manip and carb up.
> 
> Im years from competing but i have done water manip and carbing up the last two times i cut so i know for future what to expect and how it goes for me.
> 
> ...


thanks mate - hadn't thought too much after comp (obviously am aiming to put on some mass over the winter, might aim for around 15st)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> thanks mate - hadn't thought too much after comp (obviously am aiming to put on some mass over the winter, might aim for around 15st)


Yeah, and concentrate on bringing up your weaker bodyparts ready for next comp time??

I think i will just continue to add size now untill i hit around that figure (but wont add weight for the sake of it, want to stay relatively lean) and then compete. Be a couple of years no doubt.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah, and concentrate on bringing up your weaker bodyparts ready for next comp time??
> 
> I think i will just continue to add size now untill i hit around that figure (but wont add weight for the sake of it, want to stay relatively lean) and then compete. Be a couple of years no doubt.


Sounds like a good plan, slow steady progression is better than extreme fluctuations in weight in my opinion.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Sounds like a good plan, slow steady progression is better than extreme fluctuations in weight in my opinion.


Yes and much healthier too!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking good Nat... seems like you have it all in hand... nice work!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Saw this earlier but forgot to comment. Looking bang on mate!!

Oh and I also suffer from decent inc DB press but not so good Bench press


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Greyphantom said:


> Looking good Nat... seems like you have it all in hand... nice work!





RACK said:


> Saw this earlier but forgot to comment. Looking bang on mate!!
> 
> Oh and I also suffer from decent inc DB press but not so good Bench press


thanks all - as said, just carrying on with the diet cardio so I can shift the the areas of fat round lower abs/back + with carb/water manipulation hopefully will come in looking vascular.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Bumping up the cardio from today (did 45 mins this morning already) - will do another 40 mins after delt/trap workout today and see how that goes. Plus got some clen through now so should be all good.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Bumping up the cardio from today (did 45 mins this morning already) - will do another 40 mins after delt/trap workout today and see how that goes. Plus got some clen through now so should be all good.


Clen should be a good addition mate!! Why the increase in cardio, dont you think you will come in condition in time otherwise?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Will see how I go for a week (if I think I'm losing too much mass, will cut it down again).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Will see how I go for a week (if I think I'm losing too much mass, will cut it down again).


And how long are you out now??

Shouldnt lose much muscle if any if its steady state cardio, although i know this is a big debate on here alot.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> And how long are you out now??
> 
> Shouldnt lose much muscle if any if its steady state cardio, although i know this is a big debate on here alot.


Now 5 and a bit weeks now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Now 5 and a bit weeks now


Oh god plenty of time. I thought it was about 2 weeks. Going to be peeled mate!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks - just another month and bit to go (will go quick


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah time flies by when your having fun eh LOL Lack of good ammount of food, lack of energy, feeling like a zombie, p1ssing every 3 minutes when water manip starts, great fun lol.

Shame the show is so far away as i would have liked to see you compete.

Pics will have to suffice!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Normally feel like a zombie anyway Lol.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Arms done - surprised myself (close grip bench actually went up today which was good). Feeling more tired than usual though (biceps were bit of a struggle to finish) - probably due to low carbs + cardio maybe.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

But you still completed it, well done buddy!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done mate, you're an inspiration to a lot of us following this thread. looking awesome man, keep the momentum going:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Update???


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Been a while (few things went t!ts up over the last few months with money, injuries and work) - anyways back in gym again after almost a month of no training. Will be concentrating on growing and getting stronger over the winter now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad your back mate. Was gutted to head you had issues preventing you competing. Good luck with it.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Felt good last week to get back to training legs again in quite a while. Time to get them growing again.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

still looking insane mate... sorry to hear of your troubles... chin up and kick ar$e :thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Been eating a lot of good stuff recently (haven't eaten this amount of carbs for a long time but not losing to much definition which is good) - anyways will be hammering delts and traps later.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

hey mate i had no idea you had your own log


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad things are back on track. Im eating carbs with every meal now, and before i droped them the last two meals and its not making me any fatter but the weight is increasing again aftert stalling for a long time so keep going with that and maybe just add some cardio if you start adding the fat.....


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

bizzlewood said:


> hey mate i had no idea you had your own log


Yeah - not as regular as other posters but put things up every now and then.



kieren1234 said:


> Glad things are back on track. Im eating carbs with every meal now, and before i droped them the last two meals and its not making me any fatter but the weight is increasing again aftert stalling for a long time so keep going with that and maybe just add some cardio if you start adding the fat.....


Yeah, am pleased at the moment - few lbs shy of 15st but am keeping an eye on the fat levels


----------

